# minnesota bass



## goose killer

I caught alot of bass this weekend with the biggest being about 2 lbs. There was a lot of little ones. I was fishing on lake ida. I was using powerbait.


----------



## goose killer

I caught a couple smallmouths and a bunch of largemouths this weekend.


----------



## PJ

My two buddies and I caught about 20 in a day by brainerd. The biggest was four pounds. PJB1816 caught it on a spinnerbait.


----------



## Shu

Best bass fishing in a couple of years happened this weekend. Water temp about 68. It was unreal. From about 7-9pm on Sat night, caught about 30 bass all between 2-3 lbs. Black plastic worms (powerbait 6in crawler) in 6-8 ft. Best part was my daughter was with. I would hook em, she got to reel them in. What a memory.


----------



## Brad Anderson

I'll second0 the great bass fishing.

First time I've been bass fishing in a couple of years.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Must be happening all over. My old lady and I got a lot of nice eatin' size (although we were feeling lazy so they survived) recently. She got two 16inchers in 2 foot of water about 5 feet of shore, right as I was telling her that she needed to throw her bobber out farther. What do I know.


----------



## djleye

I took the kids out this weekend and they couldn't keep the bass off the lines. They caught 8 or so a piece in and hour and missed a few more. I had all I could do to re-bait and take fish off while driving the boat. All caught in shiners and leeches on Lindy rigs. Some small but some up to 2-3 lbs!!! Lots of giggle and squeels, great to hear a kid get so excited while fishing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i was out on saturday with the gf on long lost lake and caught a bunch on bass but most were pretty small. i think the big females were still resting from the spawn. the water temp was in the mid 60's. also caught a bunch of smallies with a couple around 3-4 pounds. the highlight of the day though was watching the girlfriend reel in a 7lb northern on a 4 in. power worm out of flooded timber with 8lb test. it was a blast and she was very excited.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Went out bassin again this evening. Managed 30+ between the 3 of us. Most about 2-3 lbs. MN does have good bass fishing, thats for sure.

How many people actually EAT bass. I saw a couple stringers loaded with 3 lbers. I don't care if people clean them, just never seen it happen much.


----------



## Ryan_Todd

personally i don't care much for eating bass. i would much rather eat an eye' or a crappie. i just don't think they taste that good. i would really like to see people throw back those 3 and 4 pounders and keep the smaller ones. this time of year the bass are vulnerable to over fishing. those fish in the 3 to 4 pound range make up the majority of the spawning females. personally in my lifetime i have only kept 2 bass. one was hooked to deep to survive and the other was a bass my girlfriend caught that weighed 4 1/2 pounds that she wanted to take home. i strictly practice catch and release but i guess what others do is up to them.

by the way, brad have you gone out to bass lake yet?if you haven't this is what you can look foward too.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Nope. Haven't made it that far east yet. Swweeeettt pics


----------



## Ryan_Todd

went out to long lost again this morning and had a good morning while it lasted. got there at about 5 this morning and it started raining at about 8:30. when i pulled up at the landing it was only 37 degrees on my temp guage on my mirror. brrrr. i was able to catch some smallies with a skitter pop though despite the cold surface temps. also had good luck with a texas rigged power worm and carolina rigged lizard. overall i think i ended up with around 10 smallies and 15 largemouths for the morning. i was very supprised with how aggressive they were with the drop in water temperature.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Lat night the Bass bite at dusk was unreal. I was getting alright w/ spinners, but the old lady killed em w/ a bobber and chunk of crawler. I had to stop fishing so I could put her bounty on the stringer. Ranged from 13" to 17", real good evening, can't wait to taste some.


----------



## goosehtr4life

Ryan, nice fish!!! Minnesota has GREAT bass lakes. People just don't fish for them the way they do Walleye. As far as eating Bass, to each there own, I have never kept a bass and never will. If I want to eat something it will be walleye or Crappie. Bass are a sport fishin my book, along with Muskie. Still waiting for the spawned out females to start biting again. All fish we have caught in the past two weekends were smaller males. Aggressive but small, Spinnerbaits, Jig and leech, Jig and crawler and top water baits have all worked. Sunday I set up slip bobbers with leeches and let my kids have fun reeling in bass after bass..

For Minnesota look for smaller lakes on the DNR website that have bass. I have found them a lot better than fishing the larger waters for bass. Less jet skies/ less people fishing in general..


----------



## Ryan_Todd

i think the big females are finally starting to bite again. this one would have maybe gone 5lbs if she had been filled out. it weighed 4 even. matt was pretty excited when he pulled this one into the boat. we took a couple pics and let her go to reach that 5lb mark.


----------



## njsimonson

Guys those are some real nice hawgs. Kudos on the C&R and on trying to pass that mantra of sport fish preservation on.

I agree on the C&R of bass, strictly. I have quit posting that on other sites even just as my opinion, as I get the "don't be so bossy" rhetoric from the dolts.


----------

